# Angelshop in Pakostane / Biograd / Umgebung



## Floma (16. August 2015)

Hallo,

bin momentan in Pakostane und brauche ein paar Kleinigkeiten zum Angeln. Hat mir jemand einen Laden in der Gegend?

War heute in Biograd. Dort soll es einen Nähe Busbahnhof geben. Leider nicht gefunden, war aber auch Sonntag und Regen.
Ich habe einen Bericht aus 2012 gefunden, dass es in Biograd beim Dolphins Diving noch einen gäbe. Allerdings ist dort, wo er laut Google-Maps und Bildern liegt, kein Tauchcenter und auch kein Angelladen.

Ideen?


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2015)

*AW: Angelshop in Pakostane / Biograd / Umgebung*

einfach deine Vermieter fragen, die telefonieren dann für dich meist die Info`s^^  - falls nicht, frag`dich in Läden oder Cafes oder im Hafen durch...
lg
Suchbegriffe wären: Ribolov, Ribicki Ducani plus Ortschaft 
na ja, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand der genaueres weiß....
lg

PS Sonntags haben die meisten Läden jetzt zZ auf jeden Fall auf


----------

